# toaster oven or countertop convection oven for reheating?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd like to get something to reheat foods in (something other than a microwave), but I can't decide whether it would be better to get a toaster oven or a countertop convection oven. That's about all I would use either for, although DH might occasionally make a pizza in a countertop oven if we had one. Anyone tried both? Which would work better?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

They are both great, I loved the convection oven I had to cook in but you can't toast in it like a toaster oven. But toaster oven do not compare for baking to a convection oven.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I bought a Cuisinart toaster/convection oven for $200.00 CDN. Pricey, but I almost never use my oven anymore. I bake and cook a lot, though, so if you're sure you will only use it for reheating, maybe not worth it. BUT, if you cook or bake in a regular oven..
I can get 2 good-sized loaves of ww bread in the convection oven and get a WAY better rise than in my standard oven. And it does speed up reheating, though not like a microwave (which I also have). I sometimes microwave-reheat and then do a 5-minute browning in the convection (which it does very well).

I LOVE my convection oven! I bought that brand because Consumer Reports (or something) rated it as being one of the few that doesn't lose heat through the sidewalls. It has saved a TON of money in electricity. And it preheats in no time flat.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for asking this question! We've been looking at those toaster/convection oven as well but have no idea what to look for. So do these heat up really fast when it comes to reheating? We probably won't need it to make toasts, just to bake small stuff and heat leftovers.


----------

